
Mobile apps overtake PC Internet usage in U.S. - adventured
http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/28/technology/mobile/mobile-apps-internet/index.html
======
Ologn
Alexa lists Wikipedia as the 6th most popular site in the world (
[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/wikipedia.org](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/wikipedia.org)
). Its web server logs are more open than the five sites in front of it,
AFAIK.

The January 2014 web browser report has -
[http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOpera...](http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm)

23.24% of requests from iPhones 10.94% of requests from Android devices 10.48%
of requests from iPads

Not over 50%, but fairly close when totalled, 44.66%.

This is just one of many possible data points, of course. But most data I have
seen over the past few years has pointed toward the continuing rise of mobile
devices.

~~~
ttflee
9 out of 10 linux devices that accessed wikipedia were Android!

------
Aoyagi
And the word "app" seems to have taken over the world.

------
devindotcom
comScore data on "time spent accessing the internet" \- I'm not saying this
isn't true or part of a trend, but let's not treat this week as some watershed
moment in internet history. There are a lot, a _lot_ of factors here and the
terms - "time," "spent," "mobile," "pc," "accessing," and "internet" are not
exactly well defined here.

Is it time spent if my phone spends 20 seconds downloading a new version of
the app in the background? Does the internet include app stores, or P2P? Is it
access when I didn't initiate the connection, didn't notice it happening, and
didn't care when it finished, like a Chrome update?

Is it "mobile" if it's a phone or tablet — even if it's on home wifi? What
about laptops using cell dongles? What about embedded, always-on devices?

Not that you can't make good statements on this stuff or make a good case
based on this and that data, but this little nugget, apps overtake pc internet
usage, just seems... meaningless.

~~~
digitalengineer
> just seems... meaningless.

Not really. I'm currently focusing on shopping experiences and just showing
this trend will help me 'open the eyes' of retailers. A lot of local
businesses have old websites and still try to 'fight' mobile use in their
stores instead of catering to it.

~~~
Nursie
So to sum up the conversation so far -

A: This is not a well founded number and doesn't really tell us much B: But I
can still use it to sell my stuff!

Sorry to be snarky, but your response doesn't really contradict the OP's
statement that the data point is meaningless, just tells us that it's useful
to persuade people who probably don't have a great grasp of the area anyway.
Any number of meaningless data points could be useful for that!

~~~
digitalengineer
No worries. This is reported on CNNMoney. To retailers, that is big. It's just
one point in a presentation of me trying to convince people to adopt mobile
and local in to their UX Strategy.

